
Join the Data-Centric Revolution - LukeEF
https://medium.com/terminusdb/join-the-data-centric-revolution-we-can-help-6e543390436b
======
LukeEF
Tl;dr:

Graph is the coming data model. The world will change, but some people haven’t
seen it yet, so there is an opportunity.

TerminusDB is an open source model driven graph DB. We see a world full of
opportunity and want to help people to realize those opportunities. We can
help you build something cool on Terminus - helps us, helps you. Hit us up.

